# Showed my new Nikon what's outside the door...



## Bloggsworth (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Terry D (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice, Bloggsworth.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 30, 2013)

Quite stunning, Bloggsworth. The color on that little bird is wonderful. I especially love the contrast on those flowers, and that web looks so thick, as if it's yarn. 

I hope to take my new camera outside this spring and get some great shots,too.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 30, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Quite stunning, Bloggsworth. The color on that little bird is wonderful. I especially love the contrast on those flowers, and that web looks so thick, as if it's yarn.
> 
> I hope to take my new camera outside this spring and get some great shots,too.



Heavy frost...


----------



## tepelus (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jan 30, 2013)

Lovely images Bloggs'. My eye was particularly drawn to the fragility of the robin's legs.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 30, 2013)

Great pictures, Bloggsworth.

I like the frost on the edge of the petals too.

I'm on a 10 wk, 'how to get the most from your digital camera' course - 3wks in and the main thing I've learned so far - I need to up grade to a new camera.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 30, 2013)

A better camera won't make you a better photographer, better photographs will; first you have to learn how to "see" the picture, something I seldom do; I am in awe of those who consistently can, but like most other arts, it is a matter of time and input. Digital cameras make the practice bit a lot cheaper than it used to be, no more paying out for 5 rolls of slides to be developed then throwing 80% of then away on first viewing, than another 5% after a second look!

This was taken on a cheap Fuji compact - I wound up the blue and desaturated every other colour:


----------



## Trilby (Jan 30, 2013)

I understand about having an artistic eye - but still need a new camera.

Or to put it another way - I would love a new camera.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 30, 2013)

Trilby said:


> I understand about having an artistic eye - but still need a new camera.
> 
> Or to put it another way - I would love a new camera.



Hence the new Nikon. I found I couldn't do without a proper viewfinder and manual focus. Gave my college my old Canon EOS600 + lenses.


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 30, 2013)

My husband just bought a new 10 megapixel Nikon for £35/$50 on ebay. (not the proper sort with interchangeable lenses. 

Apparently that is one of the best places to buy new or even second hand cameras

Bloggsworth I love the robin. Please make me feel better by telling me it is stuffed. By the time I manage to get my camera on the right settings the bird I want to photograph has built a nest, raised it's young and is off to pastures new.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 30, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> Bloggsworth I love the robin. Please make me feel better by telling me it is stuffed. By the time I manage to get my camera on the right settings the bird I want to photograph has built a nest, raised it's young and is off to pastures new.



It was stuffed shortly after, as I had put out its favourite nibbles in order to attract it. If I stand really still, it will take food from my hand.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice shots Bloggsworth.


----------



## Dylan_9711 (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful photography.


----------

